# Would Anyone Consider 1:1300 High Risk for Downs?



## Flowerpot26

When I had my first baby I was 1:4000 but am freaking out that in the space of 18 months the risk has increased so much.

Would like some reassurance.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thats not high risk at all! What age are you?


----------



## Flowerpot26

I am 36


----------



## Storm1jet2

Flowerpot26 said:


> I am 36

I would say that is a really good result then :hugs: I wouldn't be worried if I was you!


----------



## JJBump1

That sounds low to me too! The number may have changed due to your increased age since the last child...


----------



## lillith_cat

To me, anything under 1:1000 is quite a low risk. There is a wide range of "lower risk" results with the NT. Maybe your age affected it, maybe not. Either way, it is a very low risk, in my opinion.

I understand the worrying and freaking out all too well! :hugs:


----------



## bbforme

That is an awesome number on your screening!


----------



## creatingpeace

Great results way to go~!! Low risk in my books and according to the professionals! Congrats to you!


----------



## Emx

1-150 and under is considered high risk... and considering at 36 you would be 1-150 based on your age alone (so your tests have massively decreased your risk!) I wouldnt worry at all. 

I was given a 1-50 chance of Down Syndrome with my DD and as you can see from my avator picture she was born a very healthy little girl!

I would love to have been given a 1-1000 risk for this pregnancy but didnt want to risk the stress of getting naff results again... so didnt bother with the tests this time around!


----------



## mafiamom

dude, low!! no worries :)


----------



## knitbit

Definitely low risk. My second was 1/750 for Downs and was born super healthy.


----------



## Mary Jo

yeha, it's a good result. though I understand about wondering why such a big difference between pregnancies. with my son, born when I was 35, the chances were 1 in 17,000, this one, who will be born when I am 37, came back at 1 in 4,600. which is still really low but a big difference. the NT measurement was actually lower this time (1.1mm vs 1.3mm last time), with the bloods, one factor was better and one slightly not as good but still fine. guess the age factor does make a big difference.


----------



## Moti

I'm 36 as well. My risk is 1:495 and that's considered low.

Good luck!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I am 36 and mine was 1:1000 and the doctor said that was great. The way I look at it is it doesn't really matter. We are either high risk or low risk. There are people who got 1:10,000 and ended up with down syndrome and others who had 1:400 and ended up without. We just have to hope that we are not one of the 15 % of babies where it is not catched, but that is really rare given that down syndrome is already rare! Your numbers are great and congrarts!!


----------



## CatherineK

That is definatley a low risk number!


----------



## suzielou3

The way i look at it is....my local high school holds 1300 kids so you have 1 chance in all them kids to have a downs child......low risk in my book!!


----------



## mumto4

Hi I am pregnant with my 4th child and my results have varied hugely

1st baby aged 30 1 in 4600
2nd baby aged 32 1 in 50000
3rd baby aged 36 1 in 970
4th baby aged 40 1 in 9900

so my risk this time is supposedly lower than 4 years ago when my dd who was a much higher risk (but still considered low risk) was born completely healthy. I don't think that you have anything to worry about!! x


----------



## jcg0506

Like Mumto4 says, I think each pregnancy is different, and your risk may go up or down. Age may affect it, but I'm not sure whether they consider that as part of your risk profile or just the measurements (NT fold and blood counts). Anyway, its still low risk; I'd try not to worry too much.


----------



## no1seasider

Got my results this morning,and after my midwife scaring me to death by telling me i _WILL_ come back high risk my result was 1 in 35000 :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Low risk. 

Midwife gave mine as 1:446 because of my age (34) and bmi and Im not concerned at all. I think its still great odds.


----------



## Snuffy

I had my OSCAR today (I am also 36) and my risk factor came out at 1:925 and I was told that was really good and put me at the risk age of a 30 year old. 

When I had it done with my daughter in 2008 it was 1:1000-something too.


----------

